# When To Tilt



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I have several northern variabilis that are very close to having their front legs pop. Once they do how long should I wait to tilt their container / what else do I need to do. Should I reduce the amount of water?

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## koldshot (Jan 21, 2010)

Not sure about variabilis exactly but you should be fine with about a week after the back legs pop and yes reduce the water. Personally I reduce to a couple ounces, mist down the sides of the container and add a little bit of sphagnum for the froglet to rest on if needed. Make sure this is positioned so as not to slide back into water which makes a mess. Even a small clump of java moss will do fine.

Once froglet is out I keep sides moist and wait until tail is almost absorbed, then offer springs/flies in growout container.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I never tilt containers. Once the front legs pop, I dump out all the water, and then add fresh water, barely enough to cover the neomorph ... just enough that they can raise their head above the waterline, then i throw a lid on. They wont drown, it stays humid & they will crawl up the side once they're ready to start absorbing their tail.
I've never lost a single froglet yet using this method.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice method Nick. I think I may adopt that technique. Thanks


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

GP dynamite said:


> Nice method Nick. I think I may adopt that technique. Thanks


No problem! Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Gamble said:


> I never tilt containers. Once the front legs pop, I dump out all the water, and then add fresh water, barely enough to cover the neomorph ... just enough that they can raise their head above the waterline, then i throw a lid on. They wont drown, it stays humid & they will crawl up the side once they're ready to start absorbing their tail.
> I've never lost a single froglet yet using this method.


Thanks, this sounds nice and simple. I will monitor them closely for the front legs to pop.

Do they need to be fed once the water is removed or will they continue to develop using the energy from their tail until they are ready to leave the water.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Nath514 said:


> Thanks, this sounds nice and simple. I will monitor them closely for the front legs to pop.
> 
> Do they need to be fed once the water is removed or will they continue to develop using the energy from their tail until they are ready to leave the water.


Nope, no food necessary. 
Once the front legs pop, they will start absorbing their tail. This will usually take about a week or so.
I setup a growout cup during this time using sphagnum moss & seeded with springtails.
Once the tail is gone, they go into the next cup.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Gamble said:


> Nope, no food necessary.
> Once the front legs pop, they will start absorbing their tail. This will usually take about a week or so.
> I setup a growout cup during this time using sphagnum moss & seeded with springtails.
> Once the tail is gone, they go into the next cup.


So just another deli cup? How long do they stay in that?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Nath514 said:


> So just another deli cup? How long do they stay in that?


I usually keep them individually in that cup for about a month. If I'm happy with their progress after that, I'll transfer them into a 190oz container.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Gamble said:


> I usually keep them individually in that cup for about a month. If I'm happy with their progress after that, I'll transfer them into a 190oz container.


Nick is too patient 

As soon as the tail is gone (like the very same day the tail is completely gone) we move ours to a 10 gallon tank. 

But, I would go with Nick's advice. specially if you are unsure of what to do. I guess it allows you to monitor them better than our method. 

Marta


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dendrobati said:


> Nick is too patient
> 
> As soon as the tail is gone (like the very same day the tail is completely gone) we move ours to a 10 gallon tank.
> 
> ...


Haha I am also very inpatient and very excited, but I will follows Nick's advice, but the little guys better eat up and grow up fast


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Dendrobati said:


> Nick is too patient
> 
> As soon as the tail is gone (like the very same day the tail is completely gone) we move ours to a 10 gallon tank.
> 
> ...


You are correct Marta, I do it that way to monitor them & make sure theyre eating properly/putting on weight. My thought is that if they make it thru the first month, then they should do ok in a group setting. A month or 2 after being in the 190oz, they usually get put up for sale.
I'm impatient too, but I like having the peace of mind that my customers are getting a quality animal due to my extensive monitoring


----------

